# Thundershirt Options



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mkay, I need to get Scout a Thundershirt. Its worth a shot to see if it makes a difference. Only question is, do I go for the regular gray or pay an extra $5 for a girly pink one? Here's the link to their site: http://www.thundershirt.com/OrderNo...d=ad60b946-f758-45e2-a589-331dda09637e#sizing

The Princess Scoutini herself


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I voted gray...seen them in person and personally liked the gray. Also, will not show dirt or anything as easy as the white on the pink.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I really like Leo's gray one.

Like Missy said, hides the dirt, and is over all quite nice(and you can put what ever other colour with it you want, collar, etc wise and NOT be clashing!:thumb

Oh and BTW.....it has REALLY helped Leo with his anxiety!:wink:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh touche on that one... did not think through the white stripes... I just am such a huge bright color fiend. :redface:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback on how Leo does with his!

Haha, clashing wouldn't bother me. Her leather collar is black, she has a pink and black nylon one, and then a orange and black "I'm not a wolf collar" that I so would not hesitate to pair with bright pink. Maybe there is something wrong with me for that, LOL.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Thanks for the feedback on how Leo does with his!
> 
> Haha, clashing wouldn't bother me. Her leather collar is black, she has a pink and black nylon one, and then a orange and black "I'm not a wolf collar" that I so would not hesitate to pair with bright pink. Maybe there is something wrong with me for that, LOL.


HAHAHAHAHA:rofl:

Here I am HATING to take Leo out with his orange collar and red leash!!:tongue:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

They've been wearing their orange collars because I *ahem* need to send Lily's leather one in to get new suede lining.... so yeah orange collars with either a purple/yellow/black mtn rope or the gray/black eco rope. Oddly the purple makes my eye twitch less because the hardware matches (SS) the collars. :tongue:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen the gray ones at Petco and Petsmart.
The grey is really nice.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

I must say I'm a fan of the pink...it's not too girly, but nice and bold!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

omg i'm the only one who voted pink! :frown:

...teehee!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie has the pink rugby 




















And...that first picture is her hiding in the closet during a thunderstorm lol.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Abbie was difficult because her body is so long, but the next size up would not be tight enough I think.... so it's like a little tank top on her lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

meggels said:


> Abbie was difficult because her body is so long, but the next size up would not be tight enough I think.... so it's like a little tank top on her lol.


That is how Leo is.....but it works!!:thumb:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've only used it a few times but didn't notice a difference. Not sure if it takes longer or not.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah I bet that is how it will be on Scout too, she is super lanky. I ended up getting the grey one.


----------

